# Can we see some before and after pictures of your rescues?



## MBennettp (Nov 7, 2008)

The first is Lady, covered in lice, pregnant and very wormy. The second picture was taken this summer.












The second horse is Little Man the day we brought him home and the second picture was last month.


----------



## babygoose (Nov 8, 2008)

This is Harry that I adopted from a rescue about a year and 1/2 ago. I am working on training him to drive and he is doing well. He has just started ground driving.

Before











After











And here is a link to the rescue that I got him from. He was rescued with Flicka and Pretty Girl, two full sized young horses that were near death from starvation. Flicka had to be loaded on the trailer on a piece of plywood. Harry wasn't near as skinny, but was on the road there had they not been rescued.

http://www.acheonline.org/

Here is Flicka's story. The mini "Midget Man" in her story is Harry.

http://acheonline.org/index.php?option=com...1&Itemid=31

And Pretty Girl

http://acheonline.org/index.php?option=com...58&catid=22


----------



## Brandi* (Nov 8, 2008)

OMG



I just went to the rescue site you posted and read the story of the poor pit bull in the suitcase! That has GOT to be the worst I have ever heard



:CryBaby I am overwhelmed with tears. I can't even read anymore of the stories because I got too upset by that one. I thought I had heard and seen some bad ones before but that is by far the worst :arg! To think what that POOR little soul went through just makes me so sick





Anyways, I am sorry I got off topic. Your horses look great and it is uplifting to know that there ARE happy endings out there.


----------



## Connie P (Nov 8, 2008)

I'm with you Brandi - My gosh - these types of stories just shake me to my core. The tears just flow for these poor souls that get stuck in these horrible situations. So very sad.

The other rescues posted here are looking just fabulous guys - keep up the good work and bless each and every one of you that help rescue.


----------



## AppyLover2 (Nov 9, 2008)

Mary and Babygoose they all look wonderful!!! Thank you, Thank you for taking such great care of them.


----------



## SaddleTrail (Nov 9, 2008)

The rescue haven is a wonderful place from what I can see. I went to the website after reading these posts and tomorrow I am going to see about one of the minis they have available. I honestly didn't know about this place but since it is only 20 minutes away you can bet I will be going there alot to either help out or adopt.


----------



## SaddleTrail (Nov 9, 2008)

SaddleTrail said:


> The rescue haven is a wonderful place from what I can see. I went to the website after reading these posts and tomorrow I am going to see about one of the minis they have available. I honestly didn't know about this place but since it is only 20 minutes away you can bet I will be going there alot to either help out or adopt.


Forgive me, I was talking about a horse rescue I just found out about here in town called. SafeHaven for horses.


----------



## HobbsFarm (Nov 20, 2008)

WOW! This difference of these 'before and after' horses is amazing! Thank you for sharing!!!

Shannon


----------

